# Comments on projector kit.



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I came across this kit on ebay when I was searching for projectors. All the customers seem to be satisfied with the kit and its workings. I was wondering if it is just going to be a waste of time or not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220293259187

It sounds like the quality of the picture will really depend on the quality of the monitor source you use. But for 10 bucks, I think I may try this because then I could just use my laptop to watch TV. I would only need a VGA to S-VIDEO/Component wires.

Comments?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Avoid. They don't tell you who manufactured the fresnel lens and what the focal length is. For $10 you probably getting a cheap non optical grade page magnifier. You also need two fresnel lenses to get decent results. All the information you get on the disk is free from LumenLab.

http://lumenlab.com/

What is involved in a quality DIY projector can be found here:

http://diyprojectorkits.com/

These are quality fresnel lenses:

http://www.3dlens.com/largefresnellens.htm


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

Mike, you are a hawk man. You are all over this forum. . Thanks for the insight. I guess that saves me 10 bucks. Now I'll go to McDonald.:yay:
I'll be looking into this a lot more though. Unless I can get a projector for cheap.


----------

